# Nissan X-trail 2001 - missing fog lights



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

Hey guys.
I bought my x-trail without the fog lights. I have only the empty holes there. And some wires inside.
The holes are not round, but more like rectangular and my guess is someone tried to modify the care before. All I can find in local stores and junkyards are round one for this model.
Any suggestions? Can I use the lights from some later model? T32?

Cheers!

PS... Can't post the links to the pics...


----------



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

Here are the empty holes:


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

I have a 2006, not a 2001. My fog lights are round and the holes are molded into the bumper cover. I looked at some pictures of the 2001 and the fog lights are round as well.

I'd guess that someone put some after market square fog lights on previously. No big deal if the wires are still there and connected. Is there any interior switch for turning them on?


----------



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

Only the one on the light leaver:


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

That's what I have for my OEM fog lights. You should be good to go if you have live wires at the bumper locations and a fuse in the fuse box

It looks like it did have factory fog lights and a previous owner swapped out the round lights for after-market square ones for some reason (maybe he broke one and was shocked by the price of OEM replacements  )

Total conjecture by me, but that looks like a DIY air intake on the side panel. That tells me that a previous owner liked to do a bit of off-roading in some deeper water. Maybe he found the original fog lights got waterlogged or weren't bright enough, etc. Either way, you should probably change all the fluids and have a good look around underneath.


----------



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks MikeHJ
The shock with the price makes perfect sense )

Cheers!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Actually it appears they should be squarish

Used Nissan X-Trail 2001 for sale | Japanese used cars - tradecarview | 11491193 - Photo01

or

Used 2001 NISSAN X-TRAIL/TA-NT30 for Sale BF643700 - BE FORWARD

As you will see there is also a silver trim piece that goes around them. Problem is it seems to be specific to these first gen Japanese X trails, so you will probably have to seek out a supplier from there. Looks like you would need the whole assembly assuming the wiring is all there.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Actually it appears they should be squarish
> 
> As you will see there is also a silver trim piece that goes around them. Problem is it seems to be specific to these first gen Japanese X trails, so you will probably have to seek out a supplier from there. Looks like you would need the whole assembly assuming the wiring is all there.


Nice find! I have never seen a first gen Japanese X Trail. I had no idea they were so different, particularly that air intake!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Mike
Actually they are pretty nice. Not sure what you mean by the air intake? The engine bay is fairly similar to ours. My guess is you mean the parking aid mirror over the left headlight. Guess it helps with right hand drive in Japan.


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

quadraria10 said:


> Hi Mike
> My guess is you mean the parking aid mirror over the left headlight. Guess it helps with right hand drive in Japan.


A parking aid mirror? WTF? 

Could one of our Right hand drive members chime in here? What's so different about the geometry that an extra mirror is needed?


----------



## nikolav (Jun 12, 2017)

MikeHJ said:


> A parking aid mirror? WTF?
> 
> Could one of our Right hand drive members chime in here? What's so different about the geometry that an extra mirror is needed?


Well, I am a right hand drive member . And if you referring the little mirror on the front left fender, I have it and so far I had absolutely no idea how to use it. I'll try it when parking next time


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Actually their purpose was to act as a blind spot monitor, but for many the primary use is as a parking aid and sometimes for offroading. Basically these fender or wing mirrors are to help you see around the front corner of the vehicle and use convex mirrors. Strangely not much has been written about them that I could find quickly. 
Re the fog lights, they will be a tough find. You will either need to find them from Japan or hope there might be one to be found at a scrap yard somewhere in New Zealand. Might be easier to see if generic square ones will fit, or another option might be to see if bumper from a second gen with the round foglights could be fitted to yours. 
To add to the confusion, I also noted that first gen X trails sometimes came with round fog lights, or none at all, so maybe you could get one of those from a parts recycler as well as the fog light assembly.

https://www.picknbuy24.com/detail/nissan/x-trail/25012.html

and here is one without fog lamps at all

https://www.picknbuy24.com/detail/nissan/x-trail/23412.html

Good luck in your search!


----------



## MikeHJ (Mar 7, 2017)

I did some surfing as well because the whole"first gen Japanese" thing really picqued my curiousity.

There is not much out there and what is there is confusing.

I think you'd be better off buying square lights that slightly oversized and modifying the bumper holes with a jigsaw or razor knife


----------



## tonyvancity (Jan 2, 2017)

i sill need to install the aftermarket fog lights i bought off of amazon almost a year ago. I need to buy the engine bay fog light fuse, which Nissan Canada parts dept want $35.....and pay somebody to install my foglights ....im not good with automotive electrical wiring so i just will throw somebody $80-90 and let a pro wire it up correctly AND so that the fog lights go off when my engine is shut off.


----------

